# DOSC - any members on here?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Please can you reply or PM me if you are a member?
Thanks!

I'm after some inside info on how to get past the Membership Stasi!
I haven't tried yet, but have read their policy online!

I feel i am seriously letting my daughter down by not having taught her to sail yet. I had to sell my 'A Class' to move out here, and am missing the water!


----------



## inthesandpit (Nov 19, 2013)

*DOSC membership*

All you need to do is apply for membership. You can see the info on their website 

If you are an active sailor it's not hard to get membership, you just need to go down to the club and sail and volunteer. It's a great club and fabulous for families who have kids that are into sailing.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

inthesandpit said:


> All you need to do is apply for membership. You can see the info on their website
> 
> If you are an active sailor it's not hard to get membership, you just need to go down to the club and sail and volunteer. It's a great club and fabulous for families who have kids that are into sailing.


Been there, done that now! Applied back in April (see date of post)
slowly racking up points sailing and volunteering.

you a member?


----------



## inthesandpit (Nov 19, 2013)

*DOSC membership*

Yes, and I know of plenty of people who are coming down and sailing and volunteering that get their membership processed relatively quickly. It's a club for sailors so that's why the membership people are tough on membership requirements. If you sail it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

inthesandpit said:


> Yes, and I know of plenty of people who are coming down and sailing and volunteering that get their membership processed relatively quickly. It's a club for sailors so that's why the membership people are tough on membership requirements. If you sail it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


i'm not having any problems. Initial query was months ago to find out the score, which i now know.
Recently had to take a Level 2 Assessment to be able to hire a boat (via a member) to get more points on the board between Commodore's Cup racing.
A bit galling considering i was working as a qualified Instructor when the DOSC Instructor was born, but all fun!
Dubai's all about bit's of paper!

What do you sail?


----------

